# NU TEMP NU-701 Deal



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 7, 2005)

I broke down and ordered one just to see what all the hoopla is about. I have never used a thermometer to monitor pit temps. Where should I make a hole for the probe? It sure will be interesting to see what temps I THINK I'm doing as apposed to the real deal the thermometer tells me I'm at.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 7, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Where should I make a hole for the probe?



Are you really looking for suggestions? :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 7, 2005)

Yuck yuck yuck. Insert butt joke here. Where is the best place to monitor the fire temp? I see thermometers mounted all over the place on pits.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 8, 2005)

Thanks Brian, I have a hundred pounds of butts to do this weekend. It will be fun. (if it shows up on time) My plan is to just do them the same way I always do and just record the temps no mater what they are and not deviate from any thing I do any other time.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 8, 2005)

Oh yea, Should I go just above or below the grate.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 8, 2005)

now I like that doo hickey, and we've got some here at work that are about to be confiscated.  (Cappie runs for the supply closet)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 8, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Bryan S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you put the probe on top through the handles you squeeze? How do you secure it?[/quote:2etsfv2o]

With paper clips and epoxy, works great.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 8, 2005)

I'd use Elmers glue if it was me #-o


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

I leave mine on too.  This is a really good deal boys and girls.  No affiliation here.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2005)

Well I'm not too sure about the 75 foot range. Mine is good for about 15 feet! I'm disappointed. I think I just wasted 45 bucks. Also the probe wire is WAY too short. I'm not happy at all.  :-(   :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Well I'm not too sure about the 75 foot range. Mine is good for about 15 feet! I'm disappointed. I think I just wasted 45 bucks. Also the probe wire is WAY too short. I'm not happy at all.  :-(   :-X



All the more reason to buy a Maverick ET-73!!!!  I got two of them and love them!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Well I'm not too sure about the 75 foot range. Mine is good for about 15 feet! I'm disappointed. I think I just wasted 45 bucks. Also the probe wire is WAY too short. I'm not happy at all.  :-(   :-X




well just to help out a buddy, I'll take it off your hands for ten bucks.  You pay the shipping.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2005)

Sure thing there Captain, While I'm at it You want me to box up the red Weber and ship that too?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 11, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":407zkq15]Well I'm not too sure about the 75 foot range. Mine is good for about 15 feet! I'm disappointed. I think I just wasted 45 bucks. Also the probe wire is WAY too short. I'm not happy at all.  :-(   :-X



All the more reason to buy a Maverick ET-73!!!!  I got two of them and love them![/quote:407zkq15] I'm going to check into them Larry. Guess I have the bug for gadgets now. #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sure thing there Captain, While I'm at it You want me to box up the red Weber and ship that too?




Thanks, but only if you really, really want to!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2l2ek6bj][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":2l2ek6bj]Well I'm not too sure about the 75 foot range. Mine is good for about 15 feet! I'm disappointed. I think I just wasted 45 bucks. Also the probe wire is WAY too short. I'm not happy at all.  :-(   :-X



All the more reason to buy a Maverick ET-73!!!!  I got two of them and love them![/quote:2l2ek6bj] I'm going to check into them Larry. Guess I have the bug for gadgets now. #-o[/quote:2l2ek6bj]

Check it out through Amazon, you can get it with express shipping for $50 total.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Anyone know if I can use the Maverick probes with the Nu-Temp?



Only if you ground them to the black clips first that Bryan suggested in a previous post. 8-[


----------



## txpgapro (Aug 11, 2005)

Keep your Maverick and toss the Nu-temp!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> I was serious  [-o<



Well try plugging the NuTemp probes in the Maverick, put the probes in boiling water and if they're within a couple of degrees of 212 they work!   :winkie:


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 11, 2005)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Sure thing there Captain, While I'm at it You want me to box up the red Weber and ship that too?



Well now if your shippin to SC...your old buddy Jack needs another cooker in the fleet.  I've recently had a forced depletion in inventory, and am too financially down trodden to replenish my supply.  

I've ordered one of these instruments.  I haven't got it yet.  I'll let you know how I feel.  Feeding 250 BBQ dinner on labor day.  I'll give it a go in the Okie Joe.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 11, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":132bxe3a]Sure thing there Captain, While I'm at it You want me to box up the red Weber and ship that too?



Well now if your shippin to SC...your old buddy Jack needs another cooker in the fleet.  I've recently had a forced depletion in inventory, and *am too financially down trodden to replenish my supply*.  

I've ordered one of these instruments.  I haven't got it yet.  I'll let you know how I feel.  Feeding 250 BBQ dinner on labor day.  I'll give it a go in the Okie Joe.  

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:132bxe3a]

Got any knives you'd like to sell???  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lmao:


----------

